# Getting the 6D Body Only, I Hope I love it.



## DarkShadow (Apr 24, 2014)

I was holding out for the 7D Mark II but decided on the FF 6D. I should have it next week at some point. I should be super excited but feeling the cost right now. I took a while to summit order in the cart and I backed out a couple of times then finally pulled the trigger.


----------



## bribrius (Apr 24, 2014)

wow. Good for you! Yep, lot of dough, but if you really love photography..................................

it's done, don't look back. Be excited and enjoy what is coming.

:thumbup:


----------



## robbins.photo (Apr 24, 2014)

DarkShadow said:


> I was holding out for the 7D Mark II but decided on the FF 6D. I should have it next week at some point. I should be super excited but feeling the cost right now. I took a while to summit order in the cart and I backed out a couple of times then finally pulled the trigger.



No worries DS, I'm sure you'll love it.  Now if I can just get that blasted Derrel to buy me an 800s we'd all be happy.. lol


----------



## ronlane (Apr 24, 2014)

Sweet. I can't upgrade bodies until the end of the year, so I am being patient to see what comes out this year. Wanting to go FF myself.

I'm sure that you will enjoy it.


----------



## Aakajx (Apr 24, 2014)

I have a 6d and I love it


----------



## Rgollar (Apr 24, 2014)

I just recently got the 6d and couldnt be happier with it. The pictures are so sharp and love the full frame and the low light is just awesome. Enjoy


----------



## JerryLove (Apr 24, 2014)

Another owner/lover of a 6D... think you'll be very happy.


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 24, 2014)

Thanks Guys. Glad to have 2 lenses that will work.


----------



## mmaria (Apr 25, 2014)

you'll be super happy with it! It's a great camera!


----------



## bratkinson (Apr 25, 2014)

Now that you're in the market for a nice somewhat wide angle medium zoom as your 18-55 won't mount to the 6D, start saving up for a 24-105 f4L...new or used.  

I sold my EF-S 18-135 and replaced it with a 24-105 while I still had my 60D.  That became my workhorse lens, and remains so now that I have a 5D3.  Unless you really want to get into some wide angle photography, I've found that the 24mm side of the lens quite sufficient for all my indoor work.


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 25, 2014)

Sounds like a plan.^^ yea there is some good used prices on the 24-105mm no doubt.


----------



## ronlane (Apr 25, 2014)

bratkinson said:


> Now that you're in the market for a nice somewhat wide angle medium zoom as your 18-55 won't mount to the 6D, start saving up for a 24-105 f4L...new or used.
> 
> I sold my EF-S 18-135 and replaced it with a 24-105 while I still had my 60D.  That became my workhorse lens, and remains so now that I have a 5D3.  Unless you really want to get into some wide angle photography, I've found that the 24mm side of the lens quite sufficient for all my indoor work.



Agreed, that is my next lens purchase. (Or I may get it as a kit with a 5D mk iii about the end of the year.)


----------



## Lumens (Apr 25, 2014)

I have a 7D and love it - gave up on the idea of the mythical 7D II as well.  My next camera will likely be a 6D as well.  I keep eyeing the full frame for the image quality, but will likely keep the 7D for wildlife and birding.  I am sure you will love that 6D, I keep looking at it for the low-light and high image quality reputation it enjoys.


----------



## DaninMD (Apr 28, 2014)

congrats, I have had the 6D for about 5 months now. love the camera.  the low light abilities are great.  not sure which lenses you have.  I love my 17-40 Canon.  reasonably priced and I guess I have a super sharp copy.  its amazing how much different the FF is when putting on a wide angle.  notice a little bit of change on long zooms, but the wide angles are awesome.


----------



## goodguy (Apr 28, 2014)

DarkShadow said:


> I was holding out for the 7D Mark II but decided on the FF 6D. I should have it next week at some point. I should be super excited but feeling the cost right now. I took a while to summit order in the cart and I backed out a couple of times then finally pulled the trigger.



Congrats, wow what a great camera, while being a Nikonian I do have tons of respect and appreciation to the 6D, its a beast in low light-great camera!!!.
Enjoy it 



robbins.photo said:


> No worries DS, I'm sure you'll love it.  Now if I can just get that blasted Derrel to buy me an 800s we'd all be happy.. lol


Heck I'll be more modest, if anybody feels like giving me a free D610 then I am ok with that LOL


----------



## ronlane (Apr 28, 2014)

goodguy said:


> DarkShadow said:
> 
> 
> > I was holding out for the 7D Mark II but decided on the FF 6D. I should have it next week at some point. I should be super excited but feeling the cost right now. I took a while to summit order in the cart and I backed out a couple of times then finally pulled the trigger.
> ...



I'm still holding my breathe waiting on Derrel to send me that 5D that he has, cause he don't like Canon's no how. lol.


----------



## Raj_55555 (Apr 28, 2014)

Congratulations Darkshadow, looking forward to great new shots 



goodguy said:


> Heck I'll be more modest, if anybody feels like giving me a free D610 then I am ok with that LOL


Yeah? A D3100 would do it for me. You guys are moving to FF while I'm waiting for my first DSLR! :sad anim:


----------



## goodguy (Apr 28, 2014)

Raj_55555 said:


> Congratulations Darkshadow, looking forward to great new shots
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not to worry, no one here was born with a DSLR in his/her hands.


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 30, 2014)

Thanks guys. I took delivery yesterday but its raining here so at best I am just going through the menu getting every thing the way I want it set up. 
The shutter is so quiet compared to my 60D and the bright big viewfinder is great. I was excited to find out the battery and charger is the same as the 60D so I just popped in a fully charged one from my 60D, no waiting to fiddle with it. Cant wait to get out to shoot this thing. I now have 4 battery's and 3 chargers.


----------



## ronlane (Apr 30, 2014)

DarkShadow said:


> Thanks guys. I took delivery yesterday but its raining here so at best I am just going through the menu getting every thing the way I want it set up.
> The shutter is so quiet compared to my 60D and the bright big viewfinder is great. I was excited to find out the battery and charger is the same as the 60D so I just popped in a fully charged one from my 60D, no waiting to fiddle with it. Cant wait to get out to shoot this thing. I now have 4 battery's and 3 chargers.



Pictures, heck you got that FF for better low light capabilities. So with it raining, that is a PERFECT opportunity to show us right out of the box. Come on Man!!!


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 30, 2014)

Ok Ron here 12,800 ISO 

IMG_0018 by DarkShadow191145, on Flickr


----------



## ronlane (Apr 30, 2014)

WOW f/11 @1/4000th. NICE. I may have to rethink my wish list.


----------



## Braineack (Apr 30, 2014)

ronlane said:


> I'm still holding my breathe waiting on Derrel to send me that 5D that he has, cause he don't like Canon's no how. lol.



I'm waiting for my 'I shoot in M' shirt from him.


----------



## JohnTrav (May 1, 2014)

I am sure you will love the 6D.  I have heard nothing but good things about it.  I myself am holding out for the 7D II and am hoping that it will be announced soon lol.  Not holding my breath though.  I own a 7D now and love it so I am sure you are loving that 6D.  It is great in low light.


----------

